# Sick Channel cats



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hit the Scioto today and put 8 channels on the bank..However these fish should have all weighed at least 8-lbs with the length they had..But they would be lucky to hit 4-lbs, extremly skinny, and covered with red raw sores.

All the cats I have caught from the scioto for the last month have looked like this. Usually fish are fat this time of the year getting ready for winter, any ideas?


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

were you fishing in a rural area?? any ammonia runoff?? or discharge?? i caught a channel at greenfield and it had a big sore on both sides like you mentioned. a guy told me that fertilizer runoff causes it??? his opinion??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I know PPG in Circleville got a permit to pump toxic ground water into the scioto and alot of it..Dont know if the concentration of the chemical was high enough to cause such effects..Yes I reckon it could be runoff alot of farms around where I fish.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Makes you wonder how the poor critters survive??dont it?you need to let dnr know what you found,squeaky hinges get oil??do you guys have any test stations around your area?there is illegal dumping going on all the time.


----------

